# Was tun gegen "Nachrichtendienst" von Steffigirl u



## Anonymous (2 März 2003)

Hallo Forum,

kommt bei Euch seit einiger Zeit auch, sobald man online ist, alle paar Minuten die Meldung "Nachrichtendienst" von Steffigirl und anderen Mädels auf den Bildschirm, die einem ihr Bild zeigen wollen?

Ich finde das extrem nervig und wüsste gerne, ob es eine Möglichkeit gibt, dies zu verhindern.

Ich freue mich über Tipps von Euch!

Herzliche Grüße und einen schönen Sonntag

Christina


----------



## AmiRage (2 März 2003)

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=1071

http://www.dialerhilfe.de/spam/nachrichtendienst.php


----------



## Anonymous (2 März 2003)

*Super, danke!!! (o.T.)*

Super, herzlichen Dank für den Tipp!


----------

